
RSA – Beginning of the end? - catoc
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/rsa-beginning-end-william-buchanan
======
catoc
He's a cryptography expert, but is this relevant? Factoring 96-bit primes
(faster than before) is hardly the beginning of the end of 2048-bit RSA? Or am
I missing something

~~~
davidamarquis
Is he though? He publishes frequently in a bunch of journals that I've never
heard of but an actual cryptography expert would know that it is the
asymptotic behaviour of an algorithm that matters.

You could write exactly the same post even if the only algorithm you had for
factorization was trial division. You just would need to tweak the totally
arbitrary cutoff point.

~~~
catoc
Over his prime... ;-) Thanks for confirming that

